# Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator



## whatdafuck (1. November 2018)

*Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Guten Tag liebe gemeinde.


Ich bin dabei mir meine erste wasserkühlung zu bauen, hier habe ich unterstüzung von vielen freunden die schon erfahrung im bau sowie anschluss haben ( und ganz doof bin ich auch nicht )
ich bin ein Fan von Preis/Leistung und deswegen werde ich hier keine 100€ 360er Radiatoren verbauen 

Mein Plan ist es 3x 360er Radiatoren in ein Lian Li PC- 11 Dynamic zu bauen 

Radiator ist Xflow Copper Radiator III - 360 mm    - 39,99€

AGB:
Enermax Pumpe NEOChanger 400ml


CPU & GPU 
Wird kurzfristig entschieden, AM4 Sockel & 1080ti Gigabyte Gaming 11 

Sollten beide RGB sein für die Optik, wenn hier jemand eine gute Idee hat immer her damit 


Hier habe meine haupt frage:
Is es überhaupt machbar mit der Enermax pumpe 3 360er Radiatoren zu pumpen?
Macht das sinn?
gibt es evtl ein alternativ gehäuse wo ich 3 360er Radiatoren unter bekomme?
Habt ihr verbesserungsvorschläge?



Danke schonmal männer !


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Zu aller erstmal die Frage, warum müssen es denn 3 x 360er Radiatoren innerhalb sein wenn ein MORA 360 extern genauso möglich wäre?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Ich würde lieber noch ein paar Euro drauflegen und eine VPP655 mit AGB nehmen.

Als Kühler für die CPU kann ich den Phanteks Glacier empfehlen. Sieht super aus und kühlt gut.
Die GPU Kühler von Phanteks sollen auch gut sein, da habe ich aber keine eigene Erfahrung.


Zum Gehäuse:
Finde ich toll, das wird auch in meinem nächsten Projekt zum Einsatz kommen.

Statt 3 360er könntest du natürlich auch wie THC bereits sagte, einfach einen MORA nehmen.
Die Überlegung hatte ich auch, allerdings möchte ich keinen externen Radiator.


----------



## jhnbrg (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



> Mein Plan ist es 3x 360er Radiatoren in ein Lian Li PC- 11 Dynamic zu bauen...1080ti Gigabyte Gaming 11



Vorsicht! Ins Gehäuse passen normal (horizontal) nur Grafikkarten rein, bei denen die Breite samt Waterblock 15.9 cm nicht übersteigt (gemessen vom Mainboard bis zur Seitenwand). Alle anderen Grafikkarten müssen mithilfe eines Adapters vertikal montiert werden. Extrakosten von 60€ und keine Möglichkeit mehr am Boden einen 360mm Radi zu verbauen. Habe diesbezüglich mehrfach mit Caseking telefoniert.

Ich wollte mir Lian Li PC-O11 Air kaufen und musste mir im Endeffekt wegen der genannten Problematik ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen.


----------



## whatdafuck (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Ins Gehäuse passen normal (horizontal) nur Grafikkarten rein, bei denen die Breite samt Waterblock 15.9 cm nicht übersteigt (gemessen vom Mainboard bis zur Seitenwand). Alle anderen Grafikkarten müssen mithilfe eines Adapters vertikal montiert werden. Extrakosten von 60€ und keine Möglichkeit mehr am Boden einen 360mm Radi zu verbauen. Habe diesbezüglich mehrfach mit Caseking telefoniert.
> 
> Ich wollte mir Lian Li PC-O11 Air kaufen und musste mir im Endeffekt wegen der genannten Problematik ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen.



Gibt es den eine gute alternative wo ich 3 360er Radiatoren rein bekomme?


----------



## Ryle (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Nicht wirklich. Ins Define R6 (oder S2 mit mehr Aufwand) passt 420er im Top, 280er, in der Front und ein 240er in den Boden wenn alles 30mm tiefe Rads sind. Wird etwas eng mit dem Netzteil aber geht. Dual 360 + 240 geht auch so, würde aber eher 140er nehmen, ergibt mehr Fläche.
Pumpe würde ich was bewährtes kaufen und Rads ehrlich gesagt auch. Crossflow verliert übrigens meist an Leistung und bei der MagiCool Variante musst du die Anschlüsse in der Länge dazu rechnen, was dann nicht immer passt


----------



## N1k0s (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

X Flow bekommst du nur oben und unten montiert im O11. Seitlich musst du einen normalen nehmen.


----------



## Averdan (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



whatdafuck schrieb:


> Gibt es den eine gute alternative wo ich 3 360er Radiatoren rein bekomme?



Schau erstmal welchen Kühler du für deine 1080ti Gigabyte Gaming 11 nehmen willst. Die Graka ist ohne Waküblock 114mm breit, daher sollte die selbst mit Waküblock reinpassen (meistens kann man so 20-30mm draufrechnen). *Hier findest du eine Übersicht* an diversen Kühlern die reinpassen und auch welche nicht.

Ansonsten gibt es leider sehr wenige Gehäuse die mehr als 2x 360er Radis ohne Modifikation reinlassen. Mit dem Dynamic so wie das dem AIR liebäugle ich auch schon eine ganze Weile 
Die AGB Pumpen Kombi finde ich ja mal geil, aber zu der gibt es kaum Erfahrungswerte. Würde auch eher zu einem bewährten System raten. Also von Aquacomputer, Watercool, EKWB.... 
Bei Magicool Radiatoren kann ich die G2 Slim empfehlen... habe ich selber sind für den Preis echt gut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Sind drei 360er bei der Kühlung von CPU und GPU überhaupt notwendig?


----------



## DaveManCB (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Corsair 900D


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sind drei 360er bei der Kühlung von CPU und GPU überhaupt notwendig?



Wenn man es immer sehr leise haben möchte - JA!


----------



## jhnbrg (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



whatdafuck schrieb:


> Gibt es den eine gute alternative wo ich 3 360er Radiatoren rein bekomme?



Ich habe mir Thermaltake Core X5 Tempered Glass Snow Edition gekauft. Dort passen 5x 360mm Radis rein: 1 vorne, 2 oben, 1 unten, 1 seitlich.

Thermaltake Core X5 Tempered Glass Snow Edition


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Wenn man es immer sehr leise haben möchte - JA!



Hab jetzt einen 360er mit Silent Wings 3 und je nach Mode des Dark Base 701 von unhörbar bis leicht wahrnehmbar. Du kannst ja dort zwei 360er verbauen (Deckel und vorne).


----------



## willi4000 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einen 360er mit Silent Wings 3 und je nach Mode des Dark Base 701 von unhörbar bis leicht wahrnehmbar. Du kannst ja dort zwei 360er verbauen (Deckel und vorne).



Da kann er sich auch ein Fractal Design Define S kaufen , dort passt ein 420er oben und ein 280er vorne rein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Da kann er sich auch ein Fractal Design Define S kaufen , dort passt ein 420er oben und ein 280er vorne rein.



Sind ja nur 700 in Summe statt 720


----------



## Venom89 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sind ja nur 700 in Summe statt 720



Nicht dein ernst jetzt? 

Ja ....
720 x 120 = 86400
700 x 140!!! = 98000

Die breite solltest du schon mit einbeziehen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst jetzt?
> 
> Ja ....
> 720 x 120 = 86400
> ...



War auch eher ein Spaß ^^


----------



## whatdafuck (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Erstmal danke.

In der liste habe ich keine Informationen zu der Gigabyte Gaming OC 11G gefunden ob sie mit wasserkühler in das Lian Li pc 11 passt :/

Ist es den so das die Pumpe das schafft durch 3 Radiatoren? ich habe gelesen das es für eine pumpe kein wirkliches Problem ist zu pumpen. würde sie eigl gern testen.




ich möchte hier schon mal danke sagen! super hilfe


----------



## N1k0s (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Ich würde der Liste auch nicht unbedingt trauen. Meine Gainward 1070 Phoenix mit dem Jetstream Block von EK passte nicht. Nur Vertikal mit Riser. Laut liste aber schon


----------



## Trash123 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

In ein Core X9 passt sogar ein Nova 1080 rein


----------



## iGameKudan (3. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



Ryle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ins Define R6 (oder S2 mit mehr Aufwand) passt 420er im Top, 280er, in der Front und ein 240er in den Boden wenn alles 30mm tiefe Rads sind.


Passen denn auch wirklich Slim-Radiatoren, auch wenn der RAM höher wie 35mm ist? Denn 45er-Radiatoren passen bei höheren RAM-Modulen mit normal dicken Lüftern laut FD definitiv nicht.
Ist halt der Grund, weshalb es bei mir auf 2x 360 hinauslaufen wird. Ich hätte ja lieber nen 420er- und einen 280er-Radiator mit je 45mm Dicke genommen und den 360er im Deckel ersetzt, aber meine RAMs sind halt leider (deutlich) höher wie 35mm. 

Im Grunde gibts bis auf den Corsair Vengeance LPX-Speicher keinen, wenn man vom Standard abweicht (bis 3200MHz CL16 gibts reichlich Auswahl, danach mit maximal 35mm kaum noch). 



willi4000 schrieb:


> Da kann er sich auch ein Fractal Design Define S kaufen , dort passt ein 420er oben und ein 280er vorne rein.


... gleiches Problem gibts übrigens auch beim Define S(2).


----------



## willi4000 (4. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Passen denn auch wirklich Slim-Radiatoren, auch wenn der RAM höher wie 35mm ist? Denn 45er-Radiatoren passen bei höheren RAM-Modulen mit normal dicken Lüftern laut FD definitiv nicht.
> Ist halt der Grund, weshalb es bei mir auf 2x 360 hinauslaufen wird. Ich hätte ja lieber nen 420er- und einen 280er-Radiator mit je 45mm Dicke genommen und den 360er im Deckel ersetzt, aber meine RAMs sind halt leider (deutlich) höher wie 35mm.
> 
> Im Grunde gibts bis auf den Corsair Vengeance LPX-Speicher keinen, wenn man vom Standard abweicht (bis 3200MHz CL16 gibts reichlich Auswahl, danach mit maximal 35mm kaum noch).
> ...




Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich extra das Fractal Design Define S genannt und nicht den Nachfolger Version 2. In der ersten Define S Serie passt oben ein 420er , 30mm Radiator mit 25mm Lüfter ohne Probleme


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (8. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> [..] und keine Möglichkeit mehr am Boden einen 360mm Radi zu verbauen. Habe diesbezüglich mehrfach mit Caseking telefoniert. [...].



Was kam dabei heraus? Also kann man das auch nicht mit ein bisschen modding hinbekommen? Das war nämlich auch mein Plan. 3x360 mit vertikaler GPU und dann halt das Bracket ein bisschen umbauen.


----------



## N1k0s (8. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Die Coolermaster Riser Halterung passt im O11. Wenn man sie in den obersten Slot setzt, sollte man unten noch Lüfter montieren können. Aber Radi + Lüfter ist nicht mehr machbar.


----------



## jhnbrg (9. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Was kam dabei heraus? Also kann man das auch nicht mit ein bisschen modding hinbekommen? Das war nämlich auch mein Plan. 3x360 mit vertikaler GPU und dann halt das Bracket ein bisschen umbauen.



Ein 360er Radi samt Lüfter passt nicht unter den Riser Adapter. Es wäre zwar möglich zu probieren einen extra dünnen Radi unten zu verbauen, dafür müsste man dann mit Gewalt den Riser Adapter nach oben schieben. Das ganze war mir einfach zu blöd. Daher habe ich mich für ein anderes Gehäuse entschieden. 

Zum diesem Thema gab es schon einen Thread:

Frage an Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic + O11D-1 Besitzer/Nutzer


----------



## Averdan (10. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

Hehehe danke das du meinen Thread verlinkt hast 

Wie geschreiben im Thread, möglich wäre es, aber es würde darauf rauslaufen, dass du den unteren Radiator passive (also ohne Lüfter) oder mit 15mm Lüftern bestücken müsstest. 
Den Riser Adapter müsste man nicht mit Gewalt nach oben schieben. Ich denke denn kann man ganz normal einfach weiter oben anschrauben (wie in dem Bild von lian-li auf Facebook was ich verlinkt habe). Aber dann hängt der Adapter in der Luft und die Platte vom Riser die man unten verschraubt müsst man weglassen. dadurch würde das ganze ein wenig unstabil werden. 

Also machbar wäre es vielleicht, aber es wäre nicht optimal.


----------



## xeno75 (11. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - 3x 360 Radiator*

2 Dicke 360er sollten das Ding schön leise genug kühlen können. In den senkrechten Slot plane ich eine Distro Plate ein.

Wenn es wirklich unbedingt 3 Radis sein sollen, dann ist das übrigens auch nicht unmöglich. Man muss dann halt nur bei der Grafikkarte aufpassen. Klar hätte das Geäuse gerne 1-2 cm breiter sein können, aber ich finde das o11 Dynamic ist für das kleine Format super flexibel und sieht klasse aus.


----------

